# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين > مكتب أستاذ هيثم الفقي >  تقدير القاضي لوسائل الإثبات

## هيثم الفقى

إن الحجية التي يتمسك بها الأطراف في نزاعاتهم لا يمكن أن تكون أداة تخدم الدعوى المدنية إلا إذا تبين القاضي دوره في تقدير وسائل الإثبات (الفقرة الأولى) وتنقسم وسائل الإثبات في القانون التونسي إلى وسائل كاملة ووسائل ناقصة, كما أنه من المفيد أن يحدد القاضي تبعة الإثبات ( الفقرة الثانية) ومن خلالها القواعد التي تحكم الإثبات وحقوق الأطراف في الإثبات.
الفقرة الأولى: دور القاضي في تقدير وسائل الإثبات.
إن المشرع التونسي بوضعه نظام الإثبات القانوني قد قيد القاضي في اتجاهين, الاتجاه الأول تحديد أدلة الإثبات المعتمدة قانونا, والاتجاه الثاني تحديد قيمة وحجية كل وسيلة. فلم يترك للقاضي مجالا يحدد على ضوءه قناعته في النزاع المدني ومن هذا التمشي تتجلى محدودية دور القاضي في تقدير وسائل الإثبات (أ) رغم ما يتمتع به الأطراف من حق في الإثبات (ب).

أ- محدودية دور القاضي في تقدير حجية وسائل الإثبات:

واعتبر بعض الفقهاء أن المشرع بانتهاجه هذا الأسلوب, يكون قد استعاض عن البحث عن الحقيقة الواقعية بالبحث عن الحقيقة القانونية والتي لا تمثل إلا افتراض قانوني محض . غير أنه بملاحظة وسائل الإثبات التي حددها المشرع نتبين صنفين, الصنف الأول ويتعلق بالوسائل الكاملة ونعني بها الكتب الرسمي والإقرار واليمين الحاسمة للنزاع وهي وسائل ذات حجية مطلقة تلزم الأطراف والقاضي فلا يملك هذا الأخير إلا مراقبة مدى توفر شروط صحة هذه الأدلة من الناحية الشكلية الصرفة وترتيب الأثر المناسب لها.وعليه فإنه لا يمكن الحديث بناء على ذلك على حرية القاضي في تقدير وسائل الإثبات.



أما الصنف الثاني من وسائل الإثبات وهي الكتب غير الرسمي والبينة ويمين الاستيفاء فإن القاضي يسترجع البعض من سلطات التقدير الموكولة إليه باعتبار أن المشرع لم يحدد سلفا حجية هذه الأدلة ولم يشترط نظاما خاصا للإثبات بها. فيصبح بذلك حرا في اعتماد واحدة من هذه الوسائل وفي تقدير مدى حجيتها في النزاع وهل هي كافية لوحدها لإقناعه بصحة الإدعاء أو نفيه أم يجب تعزيزها بغيرها من الوسائل لإتمامها. وعلى أساس ما تقدم يتجه البحث في سلطة القاضي في تقدير وسائل الإثبات الكاملة (1) وكذلك في تقدير وسائل الإثبات الناقصة (2) وهل هو مقيد فعلا بحجية وسائل الإثبات؟.

1- القاضي ووسائل الإثبات الكاملة.

لم يخصص المشرع بابا يتعلق بحجية الأدلة المستعملة من بين قواعد الإثبات وإنما ورد تحديد القوة لكل دليل على حده من خلال نصوص متفرقة وردت بالمجلة المدنية لذلك سنتعرض بالتفصيل لهذه الأدلة ومدى حجيتها وتقيد القاضي بها.
الإقرار القضائي وهو ينقسم إلى إقرار قضائي و غير قضائي ويعتبر الأول من الحجج التي بذاتها تكون دليلا مقنعا للقاضي باعتبار أن المرء يؤاخذ بإقراره المصرح به أمام القاضي ويتعداه ليلزم وريثه وكل من أنجر له حق منه, وذلك تطبيقا لما نص عليه الفصل 434 م ا ع. فالإقرار حجة قاطعة ولا يجوز إثبات عكسه مثلما ذهب إلى ذلك أحد الفقهاء كما لا يجوز إثباته بشهادة الشهود إذا تعلق بالتزام يقتضي القانون إثباته بالكتابة. أما في خصوص حجية اليمين الحاسمة فتتجلى من عدم إمكانية قبول شهادة الشهود لنقض ما تم " اليمين فيها إلا عند المطالبة بالزور لدى المحكمة الجنائية وما يلاحظ في شأن حجية الكتائب أن الحجج الرسمية يعتد بها في حق المتعاقدين أنفسهم وفي حق غيرهم ما لم يقع الطعن فيها بالزور في حين أن الكتب الخطي الذي يشهد بصحته الخصم أو يتبين صحته بصورة قانونية يتم اعتباره في قوة الحجة الرسمية وأقر المشرع بخصوص دفاتر التجارة التي تتضمن بيانات متطابقة بين الطرفين كالحجة بخط اليد والمتضمنة إمضاء لا تكون حجة لمن يمسكها باعتبار أن المرء لا يعد دليلا لنفسه بل عليه ولو بغير إمضاء أو تاريخ حتى يقع إثبات العكس تطبيقا للفصل 468 م ا ع.
وعلى هذا الأساس جعل المشرع لهذه الوسائل الممتازة حجية مطلقة تجاه القاضي والأطراف فلا يمكن الحديث عن هامش تقدير لها من طرف القاضي ولا يمكن له حتى في صورة عدم قناعته بإحداها أن لا يعتمدها بالنظر إلى أمور إنسانية ومبادئ العدل والإنصاف. وواضح أن المشرع ميز هذه الوسائل بأن جعلها تنطبق على كل التصرفات القانونية .

ولعل الأساس الذي ركز عليه المشرع إطلاق حجية هذه الوسائل أنه يقع اعتمادها في موضع تتوفر فيه كل الضمانات للأطراف. من ذلك وقوعها أمام مجلس القضاء مما يفترض فيها الصحة والمطابقة للحقيقة. غير أن السؤال المطروح هل هي ملزمة للقاضي في كل الظروف و الأحوال؟ لاشك أن الإجابة تستدعي النظر في الغايات المختلفة التي يقصدها المشرع. ففي إعطاء هذه الوسائل تلك القوة هو المحافظة على استقرار الحقوق باستقرار المبادئ القانونية وعدم مرونتها تجاه الذين يختارون إعداد وسائلهم التي منحها المشرع قوة مطلقة.
أما الغاية الثانية التي وقعت التضحية بها وهي التخلي عن مبادئ العدل والإنصاف أمام استقرار التصرفات القانونية. لكن ألا يمكن المحافظة على هاتين الغايتين المختلفتين؟ في نظري المتواضع إن تحقيق غايات مختلفة في أن واحد لا يمكن أن تتحقق إلا بتدخل القاضي وذلك بالمحافظة على استقرار التصرفات القانونية لكن في إطار مبادئ العدل والإنصاف وليتم ذلك لابد من تمكين القاضي من سلطة تقديرية مقيدة تمكنه لا من تحديد وسيلة الإثبات الملائمة بل من تقييمها في الوقت الذي يلاحظ فيه ضرورة تطبيق هذه المبادئ خاصة عند الريبة في حصول الدليل كمن يحصل على إقرار بالتهديد أو من يعتمد على اليمين الحاسمة بغاية الطمع أو لفقدان الوازع الأخلاقي والديني ولا شك أن حجية اليمين الحاسمة في أيامنا هذه في حاجة للمراجعة باعتبار أن الكثير من الخصوم يؤدون اليمين الحاسمة للنزاع كذبا وبهتانا.
وعلى الرغم من ذلك يتبقى للقاضي بعض السلطة من خلال مراقبة شكليات هذه الوسائل فيتحقق من أهلية المقر وكيفية الإقرار وطبيعة الإقرار. واستنتاجه من سكوت الخصم كما يراقب صدور الكتب عن الأمي ووجود من عدم وجود محضر التلاوة وشروط الطعن بالزور في اليمين الحاسمة, غيرها من الشروط الشكلية الأخرى, كما أن القاضي بإمكانه أن يلعب دورا أهم في وسائل الإثبات التي تعد من الوسائل الناقصة.

2- القاضي ووسائل الإثبات الناقصة.

قسم الفقهاء أدلة الإثبات إلى أدلة ناقصة وأخرى كاملة اعتمادا على قوة كل واحدة, فإذا كانت الوسيلة كافية لوحدها لحسم النزاع اعتبرت كاملة, أما إذا كانت غير قادرة بمفردها على حسم النزاع وإقناع القاضي بحجتها فإنها تعد ناقصة. ومن هذه الوسائل الناقصة يتمتع القاضي بسلطة تقديرية واسعة في اعتمادها من ناحية وفي تقدير مفعولها في النزاع من ناحية أخرى إن التصرفات القانونية التي اشترط المشرع أن يتم الإثبات فيها بصورة معينة لا يقبل أن يتم التدليل عليها بوسيلة أخرى. ففي التصرفات القانونية التي اشترط المشرع أن يتم إثباتها بالحجة الرسمية لا يجوز أن يتم ذلك ببداية الحجة بالكتابة.
إلا انه يمكن استعمال هذه الحجة في غير التصرفات القانونية على أساس أنها تجعل الحق المتنازع فيه يقرب إلى الاحتمال و يتم تبعا لذلك تعزيز هذه الحجة بإحدى البينات الناقصة سواء كانت من قبيل الشهادة أو القرائن أن الإقرار الغير قضائي و تقدير مدى كفاية الحجج المعتمدة يعود إلى القاضي الذي لا يستند في ذلك إلا على وجدانه الخالص .
و في صورة اعتماد وسيلة ما في الإثبات فإنه يقدر بادئ ذي بدء أن الإثبات بهذه الوسيلة مستساغا و يتأكد بعد ذلك من الوقائع المراد إقامة الدليل عليها بهذه الوسيلة هل هي متعلقة بالحق و منتجة فيه. و على سبيل المثال إذا أعتبر القاضي أن اعتماد شهادة الشهود لا بد منها للتدليل على واقعة معينة في النزاع فإنه يعمد إلى سماع الشهود و تقدير ما إذا كانت شهادتهم كافية في إثبات الواقعة كما يعمد إلى التأكد من خلوهم من القوادح القانونية.
و يتبين مما تقدم أن الشهادة حجج كباقي الوسائل الناقصة غير مقيدة وغير ملزمة و كذلك غير قاطعة باعتبار أن ما يقع إثباته لا يلزم إلا أطراف النزاع و لا يتعدى لغيرهم ممن يتأثر بالحكم الصادر في الدعوى.
أما بالنسبة للقرائن القضائية التي يتم استنتاجها من وقائع معلومة لنتبين منها وقائع مجهولة لأنها نتاج من مجموعة علامات وإرشادات ظاهرة لتكشف عن أمور غامضة يتولى القاضي استنباطها غايته الوصول إلى كشف الأمور الغامضة لديه. فالمجهود المبذول يحوصل دور القاضي في اختيار الواقعة الثابتة من بين عديد الوقائع المتوفرة لديه ليجعل منها حلا يسحبه على الواقعة المجهولة .
كما أن القاضي حر في ترتيب الأثر المستنتج من القرينة المتوفرة لديه وهو بالتالي يقدر حجية هذه القرينة حسب اجتهاده دون رقابة عليه من طرف محكمة التعقيب.
و من كل ذلك نخلص إلى حرية القاضي في مجال تقدير حجية القرائن الواقعية وكذلك اعتمادها إلا أنه لا يفوتنا الإشارة إلى أن هذه الحرية ليست مطلقة إذا يتوجب في كل الحالات احترام التنصيصات القانونية في مجال استنباط القرائن الواقعية التي لم يحصرها القانون. فالقاضي لا يجوز له اعتمادها " إلا إذا كانت قوية منضبطة متعددة متضافرة ودفعها جائز قانونا " على معنى الفصل 486 م ا ع.
ومن المستحسن كذلك أن تتعزز هذه القرائن المتضافرة بيمين الاستيفاء تطبيقا للفصل 508 م ا ع. وتوجيه يمين الاستيفاء هي بدورها خاضعة لتقدير القاضي إذ بإمكانه أن يوجهها من تلقاء نفسه على أحد الخصمين ليستكمل بعض الأدلة المقدمة في الدعوى. وله أيضا عدم الاستجابة لأحد الخصوم في توجيه اليمين على الطرف المقابل.


كما أنه يستطيع أن يرجع في طلب تأديتها إذا ما تبين له قبل أداءها أن الأدلة التي بين يديه كافية لوحدها. وفي صورة أداء اليمين ليس من الضروري أن يحكم لفائدة من أداها إذا اقتنع بما توفر لديه من أدلة كما أن الطرف الناكل عن أداءها قد لا يحكم ضده برغم نكوله.
أما في خصوص الإقرار الغير قضائي فإن القاضي في إثباته مقيد بعدم اعتماد شهادة الشهود في صورة الالتزام التي يتطلب القانون إثباته بالكتابة في غير هذه الصورة فإنه يعتمد على كل الوسائل الناقصة المتاحة له للتدليل على وجوده. إلا أنه مطالب برقابة الشروط اللازمة في المقر كما هو الشأن في موضوع الإقرار وكذلك ما يصدر عن المقر من قبول أو رد.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وعلى أساس ما تقدم يمكن القول أن المشرع التونسي ميز بين المصلحتين, المصلحة في استقرار التصرفات القانونية لما لها من أثر على استقرار المعاملات الاقتصادية, والمصلحة الثانية هي بلوغ نتيجة مبنية على افتراض قانوني مداره الحجية المطلقة لوسائل الإثبات القاطعة التي تعتبر كذلك رغم بعض الصعوبات التي تحف بها من ناحية قوة إثباتها ومن ناحية أخرى فضل المشرع نوعا آخر من وسائل الإثبات التي لا تحتكم على قوة الوسائل الأولى وفوض أمر تقدير حجيتها للقاضي مع اشتراط أن تتم وفق ضمانات محددة. ويبقى دور القاضي بين النوعين متأرجحا بين التدخل النسبي لتقدير الحجية لبعض الوسائل وذلك اعتمادا على شروط محددة سلفا وبين إطلاق يد القاضي في تقدير القوة الثبوتية لبعض الأدلة وإن كان يحسن اعتمادها بجميع أثارها أو الاقتصار على بعض دون الآخر.

ب- الدور المأمول للقاضي في إطار وسائل الإثبات:

إن النزاع المدني وإن كان يتعلق بمصالح خاصة بالأطراف فإنه يهم الجميع على أساس وجود مصلحة عامة في أن يمارس كل فرد حقوقه بدون اعتداء أو منازعة لذلك فالقاضي ليس حكما بين الأطراف بل هو يمثل المجتمع عامة وهو يحتاج إلى أكبر قدر من الحرية تمكنه من القيام بدور إيجابي. رغم أنه في مادة الإثبات المدني محدود السلطات على أساس انتماء التشريع التونسي إلى نظام الإثبات المقيد .

إن تشعب المعاملات وسرعتها يجعل من المتعذر عمليا التكهن مسبقا بوسائل الإثبات المناسبة وضبطها بنصوص قانونية تلم بكل جوانبها ولذلك يتجه توسيع دور القاضي وتعزيز سلطاته. وللتدليل على صحة ذلك لابد من الإشارة إلى وسائل الإثبات الإلكترونية التي تعد من الوسائل الحديثة التي ما كان يمكن لمشرع 1904 أن يتكهن بوجودها.
ومن جهة أخرى أجاز المشرع التونسي بالفصل 86 م م م ت للمحكمة أن تسعى في تكوين وسائل الإثبات اللازمة لفصل الدعوى وغيرها من " الأعمال الكاشفة للحقيقة" وهذه العبارة لها أهمية كبرى لأنها تمثل تحولا من نظرة المشرع منذ سنة 1986 لدور القاضي في النزاع المدني لأن الغاية التي يحبذ أن يصل إليها هي الكشف عن الحقيقة بنفسه دون الاكتفاء بما يقدمه الخصوم من أدلة ولا يتسنى للقاضي ذلك إلا بتوسيع نفوذه وجعله قادرا على القيام بكل أعمال التحقيق الملائمة لجمع وسائل الإثبات التي تنير سبيل العدالة.
وقد ساير فقه القضاء التونسي هذا التوجه في عدة قرارات منها القرار التعقيبي عدد 6957 الصادر في26/05 /1970 (غير منشور) وجاء فيه بالخصوص " إن تحرير الحقيقة.... يعتبر من أبرز واجبات المحكمة ودورها من هذه الناحية ليس بدور سلبي. كما تضمن القرار التعقيبي عدد 1197 الصادر في 21/12/1978 " أنه على الحاكم تحرير حقيقة الأمر إما بنفسه أو بتكليف أهل الخبرة" وفي نفس الاتجاه صدر القرار التعقيبي عدد 6993 الصادر في 19/05/1970.

ويعتبر هذا التوجه عاما بالنسبة لأغلب التشاريع الوضعية الحديثة من ذلك الفصل 10 من القانون المدني الفرنسي المنقح في 5 جويلية 1975 " الذي يوجب على كل إنسان مساعدة القضاء للكشف على الحقيقة" كذلك الفصل 135 من قانون أصول المحاكمات اللبناني وكذلك الفصل 70 وما بعده من قانون الإثبات المصري ونستنتج من هذا التطور التشريعي من جل التشريعات الوضعية الحديثة أن هناك اتجاه نحو إعطاء القاضي نفوذا واسعا في مادة الإثبات للوصول إلى الحقيقة الواقعية عوض الحقيقة الافتراضية التي ترمى إلى الوصول إليها نظرية الإثبات المقيد. لأن من شروط نجاح القاضي هو البحث على الحقيقة ثم إصدار الحكم العادل ولا يتم ذلك إلا بالإطلاع على حقيقة الأمور بمختلف الوسائل والأدلة دون قيد " وتمزيق الحجب التي قد يستعملها المتقاضون للمغالطة وإخفاء الحقائق" وبعمله هذا يكون القاضي قد أتم مهمته في إطار المرفق العام للعدالة خدمة لمصلحة المجتمع بأسره.

وفي هذا الإطار امتاز التنقيح المدخل على قانون الإثبات المصري الصادر سنة 1980 بإعطاء حرية واسعة للقاضي في اختيار الوسائل الملائمة للإثبات. وجاء في المذكرة الإيضاحية لمشروع القانون ما يلي " من المقرر بالبداهة أن معاملات الناس من التنوع والاختلاف بحيث يستحيل وضع قاعدة ثابتة تهدي إلى معرفة الحق من الباطل لأن ذلك ما يخالف طبيعة الأشياء, فلا مناص أن نترك للقاضي حرية التبصر فيما ينظر فيه من القضايا فذلك أهدى للعدالة".

ومما لا شك فيه أن إعطاء القاضي سلطات واسعة بدون قيد قد تضر بمصلحة الأطراف والمجتمع إلا أنه من الوجيه قانونا وواقعا أن تعزز الثقة في القاضي بجعله قادرا على اعتماد وسائل إثبات غير مقيدة في إطار بحثه على الحقيقة. لأن الغاية الأسمى هي بلوغ أحكام أقرب ما تكون إلى الحقيقة القضائية وبها يتحقق استقرار التصرفات القانونية واستقرار المعاملات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية.

وبالتنسيق بين الفصول 12 و 86 م م م ت 427 م ا ع يمكن القول أن نية المشرع الحديثة تمثل تحولا نحو إعطاء مجال أوسع لنظام المبادرة القضائية في تخويله للقاضي الكشف عن الحقيقة إلا أنه يصطدم من ناحية أخرى بالتحديد التشريعي لوسائل الإثبات. فهل يعني هذا أن القاضي مطالب بكشف الحقيقة في إطار ما يسمح به الفصل 427 م ا ع؟ أم أنه بإمكانه أن يتجاوز هذه الوسائل إلى أخرى تحقق له غايته؟.

إن الجواب عن هذه الإشكالية يستدعي الوقوف على التوجه العام للسياسة التشريعية في بلادنا وخاصة في مجال الدور الممنوح للقاضي في إطار النزاع المدني هل هو مجرد موظف يفصل الخصومات أم أن دوره ينتهي عند الكشف عن الحقيقة لا شك أن مصادر التشريع التونسي تتبنى في جانب منها تعاليم الشريعة الإسلامية التي تدعو إلى القضاء بالعدل والقسطاس وكسر طوق الظلم وإرجاع الحقوق إلى أصحابها بنصرة المظلوم وردع الظالم. إلى جانب وضوح عبارات التشريع الأحدث في القانون التونسي من أن القاضي مطالب طبق الفصل 86 م م م ت من كشف الحقيقة التي تستدعى اتباع كل الوسائل التي تمكن من الوصول إليها. مما يجوز القول معه أن المشرع التونسي في نظرته الجديدة للنزاع المدني تبني المذهب المختلط في الإثبات والذي يرتكز على إيجابيات كل من مذهب الإثبات الحر والمقيد.

وعلى أساس ما تقدم يمكن الخروج بالنتيجة التالية: إن الأطراف عند الإدلاء بوسائل الإثبات الملائمة لخصوماتهم يتبعون ما قرره الفصل 427 م ا ع والفصول اللاحقة له. وعندما يتبين القاضي قصورا في الإثبات فإنه يتولى بنفسه استكمال ما نقص منها باتباع كل الوسائل المتاحة لإثبات ما عجز عن إثباته الأطراف معتمدا على أساس قانوني يرتكز على مقتضيات الفصل 86 م م م ت الذي يسمح له بذلك في إطار كشفه عن الحقيقة.

من جهة أخرى يرتكز الأطراف للتدليل على ما يدعونه على حقهم في إثبات دعواهم سواء كانوا مدعين أو مدعى عليهم وعلى مبادئ واضحة تحمل كل طرف مسؤولية إثبات ما يدعيه وفق ما يعرف بتبعة الإثبات.


الفقرة الثانية: القاضي وتبعة الإثبات.
إن من يرفع دعواه للقضاء مطالب أن يقدم الدليل لإثبات ما يدعيه وعلى هذا الأساس فإنه يتحمل عبئ الإثبات (ب) وبمجرد ما يعارض الطرف الآخر ما يدعيه خصمه ينتقل إليه عبئ الإثبات في إطار ما يعرف بتوزيع الإثبات ويندرج هذا التمشي في إطار مفهوم الإثبات (أ) الذي يعتمد على مبدأ البينة على المدعي وعلى قاعدة الحق في الإثبات (ج).

أ- تحمل عبء الإثبات

تتفق جل التشاريع الوضعية على تحميل الشخص الذي يدعى شيئا بإقامة الدليل على وجوده و إلا عدما يدعيه واهيا فترفض دعواه على ذلك الأساس. ويعتبر الفقه الإسلامي أو ل من أرسى قاعدة البينة على المدعي " والتي اعتمدها عمر بن الخطاب عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديثه: " لو أعطى الناس بدعواهم لادعى أناس دماء رجال وأموالهم ولكن البينة على المدعي" ونجد هذا المبدأ في القانون الروماني القديم Actori incumbit probatis وكذلك في القانون المدني الفرنسي بالفصل 1315 (الفقرة الأولى) وفي جل التشاريع العربية رغم اختلاف عباراتها فإن معناها واحد وجاء بالفصـــــل 420 م ا ع " إثبات الالتزام على القائم به" وجاء في عبارات المادة الأولى من قانون الإثبات المصري (على الدائن إثبات الالتزام) ".

وتطبيقا لهذا المبدأ يكون على المدعي واجب التدليل على ما يدعيه, فالذي يطالب خصمه بدين ما عليه أن يثبت وجود السبب الذي أنشأ هذا الدين بالإدلاء بالعقد أو الحجة التي يقوم عليها الدين. ولهذه القاعدة أهمية كبرى في مجال المبادئ الأساسية التي يقوم عليها عمل المحاكم إذ أن تعيين من يقع عليه عبأ الإثبات من الأطراف يحدد من سيقع الحكم لصالحه إذا لم يتمكن خصمه من إقناع القاضي بثبوت ما يدعيه. و هو ما يجعل مركز المدعي أشق واعسر من مركز خصمه سواء بما يتعين عليه القيام به من إثبات أو لما يأمله من نتائج عند فصل الدعوى .
وعلى أساس ما تقدم يمكن القول أن عبئ الإثبات يقع على من يدعى شيئا عند رفعه للدعوى. غير أنه بمجرد أن يقدم الدليل على ما يدعيه ينتقل عبئ الإثبات إلى خصمه لذلك يتجه تحديد على وجه الدقة من المقصود بالمدعى؟ هل هو الذي يرفع الدعوى؟ أو الذي يدلى بإدعاء أمام القضاء سواء كان مدعيا في الأصل؟ أو انتقل من مركز المدعى عليه أصلا إلى مركز المدعي لقيامه بإدعاء جديد يتمثل في دفع مزاعم خصمه؟.

للإجابة عن هذه الأسئلة نشير إلى أن لفظ المدعى في مفهوم المرافعات المدنية هو القائم بالدعوى فهو الذي يدعى شيئا وعليه يقع إثبات ما يدعيه في حين يبقى موقف خصمه سلبيا إلى حين. وعلى سبيل المثال إذا ما ادعى أحدهم شراء شيء ما عليه إلا أن يقدم للقاضي حجة شراءه فإذا عجز عن تقديم الدليل أو قدم دليلا غير كاف أو لم يقدم الدليل المستوجب قانونا فإنه يخسر دعواه, أما إذا قدم الدليل القاطع على ما اشتراه عندئذ يخرج المدعى عليه الأصلي من سلبيته باعتبار حق الخصوم في المجابهة بالأدلة ويفتح له المجال لكي يجيب عن الدعوى فإذا سلم بإدعاء خصمه كان ذلك إقرار منه أما إذا أثبت ما يفيد الاتفاق على الرجوع في البيع فإنه يتغير موقعه من جديد ليصبح مدعيا بدوره. وعليه يجب التمييز بين المدعي الأصلي في الدعوى والمدعي العرضي بمناسبة مجابهة أدلة الخصم, فالعبرة في المدعي هو من ادعى شيئا في الدعوى في أي مرحلة من مراحل الدعوى سواء كان مدعي أصلي أو مدعي عرضي. فهذا الدور ينتقل حسب سير الدعوى من المدعى الأصلي إلى المدعى العرضي حسب موقف كل واحد في الدعوى.
ومن الطبيعي أن تنتهج التشاريع الوضعية هذا التمشي بأن جعلت أغلبها تتمة القاعدة التي تحمل البينة على المدعي. من ذلك ما يؤكد عليه القانون الروماني من أن المدعى عليه يصبح بدفعه مدعيا
Rens. Exipiendo fit actor بحيث يصبح المدعي في نظر هذا القانون كل من يقوم بإدعاء أمام القاضي في أي مرحلة من النزاع وعليه إثبات ما يدعيه وقد نص الفصل 421 م ا ع " إذا أثبت المدعي وجود الالتزام كانت البينة على من يدعي انقضاءه أو عدم لزومه له" وفي نفس الاتجاه نص الفصل 1315 من المجلة المدنية الفرنسية أنه" في المقابل من يدعي أن ذمته برأت من الالتزام الذي أثبته المدعى عليه أن يثبت الوفاء أو الواقعة التي أدت إلى انقراض الالتزام .
وعلى هذا الأساس إن عبء الإثبات ينتقل من خصم إلى أخر حسب مركزه في الدعوى أولا وحسب قيامه بادعاءات جديدة وهو ما يتجه معه النظر في توزيع عبء الإثبات.
وبطبيعة الحال يقتصر دور القاضي على ملاحظة من يتحمل عبئ الإثبات ليحكم لصالحه في صورة إقامة الدليل على ما يدعيه وفشل خصمه على نفي ما يدعيه المدعى أو يحكم ضده في صورة فشله فيما يدعيه. أما إذا قدم المدعي والمدعى عليه أدلة إثبات لا تقنع وجدان القاضي فإنه اعتمادا على المبدأ القائل الأصل بقاء كان على ما كان فإن المدعي عليه قد يستفيد من الدعوى على أساس عدم قناعة القاضي بما يدعيه خصمه.
وعلى أساس ما تقدم إن عبء الإثبات ينتقل من خصم إلى آخر حسب مركزه في الدعوى أولا وحسب قيامه بادعاءات جديدة مع تطور سير النزاع لذلك يتجه النظر في توزيع عبئ الإثبات.
- توزيع عبء الإثبات:

إن المدعى في الأصل هو الذي يقع على عاتقه إثبات ما يدعيه فإن تمكن من ذلك ينتقل عبء الإثبات إلى المدعى عليه فإذا أدلى بما ثبت صحته عاد العبء من جديد على المدعى الأصلي وهو ما حدا ببعض الفقهاء إلى اعتبار عبء الإثبات كالكرة يتقاذفها الخصمان حتى يعجز من ألقيت إليه من ردها إلى خصمه فيخسر دعواه.
إن هذا الترتيب الموضوع هو افتراض نظري محض على أساس أن واقع المتنازع اليوم لدى المحاكم هو في الحقيقة صراع مرير من أجل إثبات الحقوق. فالمدعى عندما يرفع دعواه يكون مقتنعا في كل الحالات بكون الحق إلى جانبه فيعد الوسائل الملائمة و الأسانيد القانونية للتدليل على أحقيته بالحماية كما أن المدعى عليه لا يقف إطلاقا موقفا سلبيا منتظرا عجز المدعي على إثبات ما يدعيه فمجرد انعقاد الخصومة يشرع في أعداد وسائل دفاعه مستعينا بخبرة محاميه في ذلك فيجد القاضي نفسه في أحيان كثيرة في موقف الموازنة من البداية بين الأدلة التي يقدمها المدعى و المدعى عليه.
هذا إلى جانب ما استقر عليه فقه القضاء التونسي من استثناءات في المادة الشغلية إذ يعفى المدعى من إثبات ما يدعيه خاصة إذا كان الأمر يتعلق بالطرد التعسفي و ذلك أنه في صورة قيام الأجير بدعوى المطالبة بغرامة جبر الضرر الذي لحقه من جراء الطرد التعسفي فأنه لا يكون ملزما بإثبات الصبغة التعسفية لفصله عن العمل وأن المستأجر و هو المدعي عليه مطالب بإثبات انتفاء التعسف. وقد صدرت في هذا الاتجاه عدة قرارات منها القرار عدد 1934 الصادر في 26 فيفري 1981 و القرار عدد 2129 الصادر في 29/6/1981. على أن الأهمية العملية لعبء الإثبات هو اعتماده من طرف القاضي كوسيلة للفصل في النزاعات في صورة إذا عجز المدعي في إثبات ما يدعيه, وقد ناقش أحد الفقهاء هذا التمشي بأن هذه النتيجة قد لا تتطابق مع المنطق والحقيقة الواقعية نظرا لأن الشك في موقف أحد الخصمين يعني أيضا الشك في موقف الطرف الآخر, إلا أن هذا الحل تبرره اعتبارات الملاءمة العملية.
وقد تختفي أحيانا الأهمية العملية لعبء الإثبات وذلك في الصورة التي يختل فيها توزيع عبء الإثبات لصعوبة مراكز الخصوم بحيث لا يعرف من المدعى أو المدعى عليه وذلك إذا تنازع شخصان على ملكية عقار واتفقا على رفع النزاع إلى القضاء للفصل فيه وعلى هذا الأساس يقدم كل طرف أسانيده بوصفه مدع ومدعى عليه في نفس الوقت وتتم الموازنة على أساس الحجج وفي صورة الشك ما هو الحل المتبع؟. إن الحل المفترض الوصول إليه يعتمد قواعد المرافعات المدنية فيكون المدعى من باشر الدعوى أولا وقام باستدعاء خصمه للجلسة.

ومما تجدر الإشارة إليه أنه متى وقع تحديد المتحمل بالإثبات وقدم كل طرف ما يستطيع من أدلة وأسانيد لإثبات ما يدعيه ينتقل العبء على القاضي ليفصل النزاع. ويقيم أدلة الخصوم مستعينا ببعض المبادئ الفقهية من ذلك ما جاء بالفصل 559 م ا ع " الأصل في الأمور الصحة والمطابقة للقانون حتى يثبت خلافه" بمعنى أن المدعى عليه يقع في جانبه هذا المبدأ على أساس أن على المدعى إثبات المركز القانوني الذي يود تغيره غير مطابق للصحة والقانون. بوجود التعدي بعدم الوفاء أو عدم القيام بالالتزام. إلى جانب هذا المبدأ يوجد مبدأ آخر نص عليه الفصل 562 م ا ع والذي ينص أن الأصل بقاء ما كان على ما كان و على من ادعى تغييره الإثبات" وهذا يعني أيضا أن مركز المدعى عليه محمول على الصحة لأن الأصل في الأمور أن تبقى على حالها. ومن يريد تغيير ما هو موجود فعليه أن يقنع القاضي بوجوب تغيير ما هو موجود لعدم مطابقة القانون.
كما أن القاضي عند تقييمه لأدلة النزاع عليه أن ينظر في طبيعة الالتزام فإذا كان نتيجة التزام ببذل عناية فالمدعى مطالب ببيان التقصير في بذل العناية والقاضي في هذا الإطار يقدر مدى العناية المبذولة اعتمادا على ما يمكن ان يقوم به الأب الصالح إذا ما وجد في هذا الموضع.
فالتقدير النهائي عند توزيع عبء الإثبات يعود إلى مركز الخصوم الذي يتحدد حسب مراحل الدعوى, أما تقدير وسائل الإثبات المدلى بها فهي من صميم عمل القاضي لأن الأمر يتعلق بتطبيق نصوص قانونية على وقائع وتصرفات قانونية محل نزاع لابد من الفصل فيها بحكم قاطع للنزاع حتى ولو كان مبنيا على الظن لأن الأطراف يطلبون حماية القانون باعتبار أن المشرع يضمن حقهم في الإثبات لما يدعونه كما يوجب على القاضي فض النزاع اعتمادا على واجبه للنظر في النزاع.
إن حق الإثبات مخول لكل طرف بتقديم الأدلة التي تحت يديه وتحت يد الخصوم وقد تكون في بعض الحالات تحت يد الغير.




ج- الحق في الإثبات:

يعتبر الحق في الإثبات من المفاهيم الحديثة التي لاقت استحسانا من لدن العديد من الفقهاء لأنه يرتكز أساسا على حق كل طرف في النزاع المدني على إثبات ما يدعيه في حدود قواعد الإثبات الموضوعية والإجرائية وأهمية المبدأ تكمن في صورة سعى أحد الأطراف إلى تقديم الدليل الملائم إلا أنه يصطدم بوجود هذا الدليل لدى خصمه أو لدى الغير كما يمكن أن تقتضي طبيعة الوقائع المراد إثباتها تدخل خبرة فنية لإثباتها أو تدخل القاضي بنفسه للتحرير على الخصوم.


قد ناقش بعضهم ارتباط فكرة الحق في الإثبات بمبدأ المواجهة بين الخصوم فاعتبر الأستاذ عبد الله الأحمدي أن الحق في الإثبات يرتبط بمبدأ احترام حقوق الدفاع على أساس أن مبدأ المواجهة يقتضي تمكين الخصم من منازعة الأدلة المقدمة ضده في حين أن الحق في الإثبات هو محاولة لتمكين أحد الخصوم من الحصول على مستند ليس بيديه بل هو بيد الخصم أو الغير.
وعليه يكون الحق في الإثبات مرتبط باحترام حق الدفاع لأنه في تمكين الخصم من استعمال أدلته التي ليست بحوزته يعني تمكينه من ممارسة حقه في الإثبات. فمدلول الحق في لإثبات هو أن يسعى القاضي جاهدا إلى إزالة العراقيل أمام أحد الأطراف لإثبات حقوقه. ولا يتم ذلك إلا بجعل القاضي يقوم بدور إيجابي في الإثبات, إذ أن المتقاضي قد تعوزه أحيانا الحجة لوجودها لدى خصمه فهل يملك السلطة الكافية لجبر الخصم على تقديم حجج لفائدة الطرف الآخر.

1- سلطة القاضي في جبر الخصم على تقديم المؤيدات التي بين يديه.

لا يوجد في التشريع التونسي نص واضح يجبر الخصم الذي يحوز بين يديه دليلا لفائدة الطرف الآخر على تقديمه. كما لا يوجد تنصيص تشريعي يلزم الغير الأجنبي عن النزاع على التعاون مع القضاء لفائدة العدالة. إلا أننا نلاحظ سعى منقوص من المشرع منذ إحياء خطة القاضي المقرر لإعطاء هذا الأخير مكانة في إعداد مؤيدات الدعوى ونلمس هذا من صيغة الفصل 87 م م م ت " يتولى القاضي المقرر تهيئة القضية للحكم بتلقي التقارير والمؤيدات ومطالبتهم بما يراه لازما من الإيضاحات والوثائق الإضافية".
ومن خلال هذا النص نتبين أمرين, أولهما أن القاضي المقرر يتولى مطالبة وليس جبر الأطراف على تقديم ما يراه لازما, وثانيهما يطالب الأطراف بالوثائق الإضافية وهذا يعني أن الأطراف قد بادروا بتقديم أدلتهم إلا أنه ينقصهم بعض الوثائق التكميلية, كما أن الفصل 89 م م م ت نص على أن القاضي يواصل أعماله دون توقف على حضور الأطراف أو على الإدلاء بالوثائق المطلوبة. ويعتبر هذا التمشي التشريعي متفقا مع موقف فقه القضاء إذ جاء في قرار عدد 656 صادر عن محكمة التعقيب بتاريخ غرة ديسمبر 1958 أن " من استند إلى حجة فعلية الإدلاء بها ولا يكون خصمه ملزما بتقديمها".
واعتبر الأستاذ عبد الله الأحمدي أن هذا الموقف الصادر عن محكمة التعقيب ما هو إلا نتيجة منطقية لمبدأ حياد القاضي الذي يعرف آنذاك التزاما مطلقا بالحياد السلبي ومما تجدر الإشارة إليه وجود حالات استثنائية أعطى فيها المشرع للقاضي بعض النفوذ في إلزام أحد الأطراف بتقديم دليل لفائدة خصمه ويوجد بين يديه, وجاء ذلك بالفصل 463 م ا ع الذي أقر مبدأ أنه لا يسوغ للحاكم أن يأذن بإطلاع خصم

على دفاتر تجارة خصمه وتفصيل بضاعته والدفاتر الخاصة بمنزله إلا أنه استثنى من هذا المنع بعض الحالات التي يجوز فيها اطلاع الخصم على دفاتر تجارة خصمه ذلك في النوازل المتعلقة بالتركات والشركات وفي غير ذلك من الصور التي تكون فيها الدفاتر مشتركة بين الفريقين وفي صورة التفليس مع مراعاة شرط ضرورة إطلاع الخصم وفي الحدود التي تهم النزاع وهذا المنهج توخاه الفصل 465 م ا ع أن المجلس يمكن له عند المرافعة الإذن بأن يقدم أحد الأطراف أو كليهما الوسائل والدفاتر التي بأيدهما ليستخرج منها ما يتعلق بالخلاف.
وجاء في الفصل 466 م ا ع أنه إذا طالب أحد الأطراف خصمه بتقديم ما بيده من أدلة في خصوص الدفاتر التي بحوزته وامتنع فإن القاضي يقضى لصالح الطالب بعد تأديته يمين الاستيفاء.
وعلى هذا الأساس يمكن القول أن المشرع التونسي توخى الحذر في مطالبة الخصم بتقديم الدليل وذلك استنادا على عبارات الفصل 87 م م م ت وكذلك الفصل 463 م ا ع وحصر الموضوع في خصوص الخلافات الناشئة بين التجار وبالتالي لا يمكن توسيع مجال الحق في الإثبات تماشيا مع موقف محكمة التعقيب في قرارها عدد 11509 الصادر في 8/4/1985 والذي جاء فيه " أنه يستفاد من هذا النص (463) م ا ع أنه لا يجوز للخصم الإطلاع على دفاتر خصمه التجارية الخاصة إلا بإذن المحكمة وفي حالات محددة وشروط معينة".
إن هذا التضييق في مطالبة الخصوم بتقديم أدلة لفائدة خصمه مرده إلى القاعدة الواردة بالفصل 420 م ا ع من أن البينة على المدعي, إضافة إلى التصور الذي انتهجه المشرع لسنة 1904 من أن النزاع المدني لا يهم إلا مصالح الخصوم وعليه يقع على عاتق المدعي المناهلة عن حقوقه بنفسه بدل أن يتولاها خصمه لفائدته.
وإذا كان المشرع التونسي يقيد الحق في الإثبات في المسائل المشركة بين التجار ولا يمكن القاضي من إلزام الخصم بتقديم الدليل الذي تحت يده فهل يتبع نفس التمشي في مواجهة الغير الأجنبي عن النزاع؟
- سلطة القاضي في إلزام الغير بتقديم الدليل الذي بحوزته

قد لا يمسك أي طرف من المتنازعين بالدليل المثبت لحقهما بل يمسكها الغير سواء كان من الخواص أو من الإدارات العمومية أو من المأمورين العموميين.
بالنسبة للمؤيدات التي يمسكها الخواص نص الفصل 320 م م ع وعلى الغير الذي يكون ماسكا للرسوم والوثائق أن يقدمها لكتابة المحكمة خلال الثمانية أيام الموالية للإنذار الموجه له من طرف طالب التسجيل وجازت مطالبته بغرم الضرر وكاتب المحكمة يسلم وصلا في ذلك بدون مصروف. وهذا الفصل يمكن القاضي بالمحكمة العقارية لمن يثبت وجود الدليل لديه لتقديمه للمحكمة.


غير أن نطاق تطبيق هذه الأحكام محدود بتقديم مطلب التسجيل للمحكمة العقارية كما أنه يتعين إثبات وجود الدليل لدى الغير حتى يمكن المطالبة به أمام المحكمة.

إن مثل هذا التمشي يجازى عنه أمام محاكم الحق العام بالإفراط في السلطة ناهيك أن نفوذ المحكمة يقتصر على المتقاضين ولفائدة أو ضد المتقاضين دون سواهم مما يستوجب نقض هذا الحكم كما ذهب إلى ذلك القرار التعقيبي عدد 1522 الصادر في 17 أوت 1977 وقد أمكن تجاوز هذه الصعوبة بإدخال الغير في القضية طبق أحكام الفقرة الأخيرة من الفصل 225 م م م ت بطلب من المحكمة أو الأطراف باعتبار هذا الإدخال قد يساعد على حل النزاع كما يمكن أن لا يساهم في ذلك لأن إدخال الغير في النزاع لا يعني وجود إمكانية جبره على تقديم المؤيدات التي تحت يديه إذ أن القاضي كما رأينا أعلاه ليس قادر على إلزام أي شخص على تقديم ما بحوزته من أدلة بل أكثر من ذلك ليس قادرا على جبر أحد للحضور في الجلسة والإدلاء بما بين يديه من وثائق.

أما في خصوص المؤيدات التي في حوزة الإدارات العمومية أو المأمورين العموميين فقد نص المشرع في حالات متفرقة على هذه الإمكانية من ذلك الفصل 376 م ح ع الذي خول لكل شخص تقديم عريضة لرئيس المحكمة الابتدائية لاستصدار إذن يمكنه من تسلم نسخ من العقود والصكوك المودعة بإدارة الملكية العقارية شريطة أن يثبت له وجود مصلحة شرعية.
كما مكن الفصل 252 م م م ت كل شخص من الحصول على نسخ مجردة من الأحكام القضائية دون إذن خاص وفي هذا المعنى أتاح الفصل 26 من الأمر المؤرخ في 19 أفريل 1912 لأي شخص استئذان المحكمة من استخراج نسخ موجودة بمكاتب قابض التسجيل نفس الأمر بالنسبة للرسوم التي يحررها العدول التي يمكن الحصول على ترخيص من المحكمة في استخراج نسخ من العقود التي حرروها ولو لم يكن الطالب طرف من العقد.

ورغم وجود بعض الفصول التي تنظم إمكانية الحصول على مؤيد لدى الغير فإن المحاكم كثيرا ما تطلب إيضاحات من مصالح البريد أو البلدية أو غيرها من الإدارات العمومية وتطالبها بمدها بوثائق معينة وقد أكدت محكمة التعقيب من قرارها عدد 4867 الصادر في 22 جانفي 1981 " أن هذه المبادرة ترمى إلى استجلاء الحقيقة وليست من قبيل السعى المحظور".



لكن رغم هذه النصوص المتفرقة وما سار عليه العمل القضائي فإننا لا نجد نصوصا عامة تمكن القاضي من إلزام الخصم من تقديم الدليل الذي تحت يده وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة للغير سواء كان من الخواص أو من الإدارات العمومية. وذلك على خلاف بعض القوانين الوضعية التي ألزمت الخصم في حالات معينة " أن يطلب إلزام خصمه بتقديم أي محرر منتج في الدعوى يكون تحت يده" حسب عبارات الفصل 20 من قانون الإثبات المصري الذي يقابله الفصل 203 من أصول المحاكمات اللبناني .

وعليه يحسن أن يراجع مشرعنا هذا الموضوع بأن يمكن أطراف النزاع من إثبات حقوقهم كاملة باعتماد أحقية القاضي بإلزام أي شخص بتقديم دليل ينير سبيل العدالة. انطلاقا من واجب عام يلتزم به كل شخص للتعاون مع القضاء لكشف الحقيقة.

إن القاضي ملزم بالبت في النزاع وذلك بتقدير حجية الوسائل المثبتة للحقوق التي من شأنها أن تفتح وجدانه ليتمكن في خاتمة هذا العمل الذهني من إصدار الحكم.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وعلى أساس ما تقدم يمكن القول أن المشرع التونسي ميز بين المصلحتين, المصلحة في استقرار التصرفات القانونية لما لها من أثر على استقرار المعاملات الاقتصادية, والمصلحة الثانية هي بلوغ نتيجة مبنية على افتراض قانوني مداره الحجية المطلقة لوسائل الإثبات القاطعة التي تعتبر كذلك رغم بعض الصعوبات التي تحف بها من ناحية قوة إثباتها ومن ناحية أخرى فضل المشرع نوعا آخر من وسائل الإثبات التي لا تحتكم على قوة الوسائل الأولى وفوض أمر تقدير حجيتها للقاضي مع اشتراط أن تتم وفق ضمانات محددة. ويبقى دور القاضي بين النوعين متأرجحا بين التدخل النسبي لتقدير الحجية لبعض الوسائل وذلك اعتمادا على شروط محددة سلفا وبين إطلاق يد القاضي في تقدير القوة الثبوتية لبعض الأدلة وإن كان يحسن اعتمادها بجميع أثارها أو الاقتصار على بعض دون الآخر.

ب- الدور المأمول للقاضي في إطار وسائل الإثبات:

إن النزاع المدني وإن كان يتعلق بمصالح خاصة بالأطراف فإنه يهم الجميع على أساس وجود مصلحة عامة في أن يمارس كل فرد حقوقه بدون اعتداء أو منازعة لذلك فالقاضي ليس حكما بين الأطراف بل هو يمثل المجتمع عامة وهو يحتاج إلى أكبر قدر من الحرية تمكنه من القيام بدور إيجابي. رغم أنه في مادة الإثبات المدني محدود السلطات على أساس انتماء التشريع التونسي إلى نظام الإثبات المقيد .

إن تشعب المعاملات وسرعتها يجعل من المتعذر عمليا التكهن مسبقا بوسائل الإثبات المناسبة وضبطها بنصوص قانونية تلم بكل جوانبها ولذلك يتجه توسيع دور القاضي وتعزيز سلطاته. وللتدليل على صحة ذلك لابد من الإشارة إلى وسائل الإثبات الإلكترونية التي تعد من الوسائل الحديثة التي ما كان يمكن لمشرع 1904 أن يتكهن بوجودها.
ومن جهة أخرى أجاز المشرع التونسي بالفصل 86 م م م ت للمحكمة أن تسعى في تكوين وسائل الإثبات اللازمة لفصل الدعوى وغيرها من " الأعمال الكاشفة للحقيقة" وهذه العبارة لها أهمية كبرى لأنها تمثل تحولا من نظرة المشرع منذ سنة 1986 لدور القاضي في النزاع المدني لأن الغاية التي يحبذ أن يصل إليها هي الكشف عن الحقيقة بنفسه دون الاكتفاء بما يقدمه الخصوم من أدلة ولا يتسنى للقاضي ذلك إلا بتوسيع نفوذه وجعله قادرا على القيام بكل أعمال التحقيق الملائمة لجمع وسائل الإثبات التي تنير سبيل العدالة.
وقد ساير فقه القضاء التونسي هذا التوجه في عدة قرارات منها القرار التعقيبي عدد 6957 الصادر في26/05 /1970 (غير منشور) وجاء فيه بالخصوص " إن تحرير الحقيقة.... يعتبر من أبرز واجبات المحكمة ودورها من هذه الناحية ليس بدور سلبي. كما تضمن القرار التعقيبي عدد 1197 الصادر في 21/12/1978 " أنه على الحاكم تحرير حقيقة الأمر إما بنفسه أو بتكليف أهل الخبرة" وفي نفس الاتجاه صدر القرار التعقيبي عدد 6993 الصادر في 19/05/1970.

ويعتبر هذا التوجه عاما بالنسبة لأغلب التشاريع الوضعية الحديثة من ذلك الفصل 10 من القانون المدني الفرنسي المنقح في 5 جويلية 1975 " الذي يوجب على كل إنسان مساعدة القضاء للكشف على الحقيقة" كذلك الفصل 135 من قانون أصول المحاكمات اللبناني وكذلك الفصل 70 وما بعده من قانون الإثبات المصري ونستنتج من هذا التطور التشريعي من جل التشريعات الوضعية الحديثة أن هناك اتجاه نحو إعطاء القاضي نفوذا واسعا في مادة الإثبات للوصول إلى الحقيقة الواقعية عوض الحقيقة الافتراضية التي ترمى إلى الوصول إليها نظرية الإثبات المقيد. لأن من شروط نجاح القاضي هو البحث على الحقيقة ثم إصدار الحكم العادل ولا يتم ذلك إلا بالإطلاع على حقيقة الأمور بمختلف الوسائل والأدلة دون قيد " وتمزيق الحجب التي قد يستعملها المتقاضون للمغالطة وإخفاء الحقائق" وبعمله هذا يكون القاضي قد أتم مهمته في إطار المرفق العام للعدالة خدمة لمصلحة المجتمع بأسره.

وفي هذا الإطار امتاز التنقيح المدخل على قانون الإثبات المصري الصادر سنة 1980 بإعطاء حرية واسعة للقاضي في اختيار الوسائل الملائمة للإثبات. وجاء في المذكرة الإيضاحية لمشروع القانون ما يلي " من المقرر بالبداهة أن معاملات الناس من التنوع والاختلاف بحيث يستحيل وضع قاعدة ثابتة تهدي إلى معرفة الحق من الباطل لأن ذلك ما يخالف طبيعة الأشياء, فلا مناص أن نترك للقاضي حرية التبصر فيما ينظر فيه من القضايا فذلك أهدى للعدالة".

ومما لا شك فيه أن إعطاء القاضي سلطات واسعة بدون قيد قد تضر بمصلحة الأطراف والمجتمع إلا أنه من الوجيه قانونا وواقعا أن تعزز الثقة في القاضي بجعله قادرا على اعتماد وسائل إثبات غير مقيدة في إطار بحثه على الحقيقة. لأن الغاية الأسمى هي بلوغ أحكام أقرب ما تكون إلى الحقيقة القضائية وبها يتحقق استقرار التصرفات القانونية واستقرار المعاملات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية.

وبالتنسيق بين الفصول 12 و 86 م م م ت 427 م ا ع يمكن القول أن نية المشرع الحديثة تمثل تحولا نحو إعطاء مجال أوسع لنظام المبادرة القضائية في تخويله للقاضي الكشف عن الحقيقة إلا أنه يصطدم من ناحية أخرى بالتحديد التشريعي لوسائل الإثبات. فهل يعني هذا أن القاضي مطالب بكشف الحقيقة في إطار ما يسمح به الفصل 427 م ا ع؟ أم أنه بإمكانه أن يتجاوز هذه الوسائل إلى أخرى تحقق له غايته؟.

إن الجواب عن هذه الإشكالية يستدعي الوقوف على التوجه العام للسياسة التشريعية في بلادنا وخاصة في مجال الدور الممنوح للقاضي في إطار النزاع المدني هل هو مجرد موظف يفصل الخصومات أم أن دوره ينتهي عند الكشف عن الحقيقة لا شك أن مصادر التشريع التونسي تتبنى في جانب منها تعاليم الشريعة الإسلامية التي تدعو إلى القضاء بالعدل والقسطاس وكسر طوق الظلم وإرجاع الحقوق إلى أصحابها بنصرة المظلوم وردع الظالم. إلى جانب وضوح عبارات التشريع الأحدث في القانون التونسي من أن القاضي مطالب طبق الفصل 86 م م م ت من كشف الحقيقة التي تستدعى اتباع كل الوسائل التي تمكن من الوصول إليها. مما يجوز القول معه أن المشرع التونسي في نظرته الجديدة للنزاع المدني تبني المذهب المختلط في الإثبات والذي يرتكز على إيجابيات كل من مذهب الإثبات الحر والمقيد.

وعلى أساس ما تقدم يمكن الخروج بالنتيجة التالية: إن الأطراف عند الإدلاء بوسائل الإثبات الملائمة لخصوماتهم يتبعون ما قرره الفصل 427 م ا ع والفصول اللاحقة له. وعندما يتبين القاضي قصورا في الإثبات فإنه يتولى بنفسه استكمال ما نقص منها باتباع كل الوسائل المتاحة لإثبات ما عجز عن إثباته الأطراف معتمدا على أساس قانوني يرتكز على مقتضيات الفصل 86 م م م ت الذي يسمح له بذلك في إطار كشفه عن الحقيقة.

من جهة أخرى يرتكز الأطراف للتدليل على ما يدعونه على حقهم في إثبات دعواهم سواء كانوا مدعين أو مدعى عليهم وعلى مبادئ واضحة تحمل كل طرف مسؤولية إثبات ما يدعيه وفق ما يعرف بتبعة الإثبات.


الفقرة الثانية: القاضي وتبعة الإثبات.
إن من يرفع دعواه للقضاء مطالب أن يقدم الدليل لإثبات ما يدعيه وعلى هذا الأساس فإنه يتحمل عبئ الإثبات (ب) وبمجرد ما يعارض الطرف الآخر ما يدعيه خصمه ينتقل إليه عبئ الإثبات في إطار ما يعرف بتوزيع الإثبات ويندرج هذا التمشي في إطار مفهوم الإثبات (أ) الذي يعتمد على مبدأ البينة على المدعي وعلى قاعدة الحق في الإثبات (ج).

أ- تحمل عبء الإثبات

تتفق جل التشاريع الوضعية على تحميل الشخص الذي يدعى شيئا بإقامة الدليل على وجوده و إلا عدما يدعيه واهيا فترفض دعواه على ذلك الأساس. ويعتبر الفقه الإسلامي أو ل من أرسى قاعدة البينة على المدعي " والتي اعتمدها عمر بن الخطاب عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديثه: " لو أعطى الناس بدعواهم لادعى أناس دماء رجال وأموالهم ولكن البينة على المدعي" ونجد هذا المبدأ في القانون الروماني القديم Actori incumbit probatis وكذلك في القانون المدني الفرنسي بالفصل 1315 (الفقرة الأولى) وفي جل التشاريع العربية رغم اختلاف عباراتها فإن معناها واحد وجاء بالفصـــــل 420 م ا ع " إثبات الالتزام على القائم به" وجاء في عبارات المادة الأولى من قانون الإثبات المصري (على الدائن إثبات الالتزام) ".

وتطبيقا لهذا المبدأ يكون على المدعي واجب التدليل على ما يدعيه, فالذي يطالب خصمه بدين ما عليه أن يثبت وجود السبب الذي أنشأ هذا الدين بالإدلاء بالعقد أو الحجة التي يقوم عليها الدين. ولهذه القاعدة أهمية كبرى في مجال المبادئ الأساسية التي يقوم عليها عمل المحاكم إذ أن تعيين من يقع عليه عبأ الإثبات من الأطراف يحدد من سيقع الحكم لصالحه إذا لم يتمكن خصمه من إقناع القاضي بثبوت ما يدعيه. و هو ما يجعل مركز المدعي أشق واعسر من مركز خصمه سواء بما يتعين عليه القيام به من إثبات أو لما يأمله من نتائج عند فصل الدعوى .
وعلى أساس ما تقدم يمكن القول أن عبئ الإثبات يقع على من يدعى شيئا عند رفعه للدعوى. غير أنه بمجرد أن يقدم الدليل على ما يدعيه ينتقل عبئ الإثبات إلى خصمه لذلك يتجه تحديد على وجه الدقة من المقصود بالمدعى؟ هل هو الذي يرفع الدعوى؟ أو الذي يدلى بإدعاء أمام القضاء سواء كان مدعيا في الأصل؟ أو انتقل من مركز المدعى عليه أصلا إلى مركز المدعي لقيامه بإدعاء جديد يتمثل في دفع مزاعم خصمه؟.

للإجابة عن هذه الأسئلة نشير إلى أن لفظ المدعى في مفهوم المرافعات المدنية هو القائم بالدعوى فهو الذي يدعى شيئا وعليه يقع إثبات ما يدعيه في حين يبقى موقف خصمه سلبيا إلى حين. وعلى سبيل المثال إذا ما ادعى أحدهم شراء شيء ما عليه إلا أن يقدم للقاضي حجة شراءه فإذا عجز عن تقديم الدليل أو قدم دليلا غير كاف أو لم يقدم الدليل المستوجب قانونا فإنه يخسر دعواه, أما إذا قدم الدليل القاطع على ما اشتراه عندئذ يخرج المدعى عليه الأصلي من سلبيته باعتبار حق الخصوم في المجابهة بالأدلة ويفتح له المجال لكي يجيب عن الدعوى فإذا سلم بإدعاء خصمه كان ذلك إقرار منه أما إذا أثبت ما يفيد الاتفاق على الرجوع في البيع فإنه يتغير موقعه من جديد ليصبح مدعيا بدوره. وعليه يجب التمييز بين المدعي الأصلي في الدعوى والمدعي العرضي بمناسبة مجابهة أدلة الخصم, فالعبرة في المدعي هو من ادعى شيئا في الدعوى في أي مرحلة من مراحل الدعوى سواء كان مدعي أصلي أو مدعي عرضي. فهذا الدور ينتقل حسب سير الدعوى من المدعى الأصلي إلى المدعى العرضي حسب موقف كل واحد في الدعوى.
ومن الطبيعي أن تنتهج التشاريع الوضعية هذا التمشي بأن جعلت أغلبها تتمة القاعدة التي تحمل البينة على المدعي. من ذلك ما يؤكد عليه القانون الروماني من أن المدعى عليه يصبح بدفعه مدعيا
Rens. Exipiendo fit actor بحيث يصبح المدعي في نظر هذا القانون كل من يقوم بإدعاء أمام القاضي في أي مرحلة من النزاع وعليه إثبات ما يدعيه وقد نص الفصل 421 م ا ع " إذا أثبت المدعي وجود الالتزام كانت البينة على من يدعي انقضاءه أو عدم لزومه له" وفي نفس الاتجاه نص الفصل 1315 من المجلة المدنية الفرنسية أنه" في المقابل من يدعي أن ذمته برأت من الالتزام الذي أثبته المدعى عليه أن يثبت الوفاء أو الواقعة التي أدت إلى انقراض الالتزام .
وعلى هذا الأساس إن عبء الإثبات ينتقل من خصم إلى أخر حسب مركزه في الدعوى أولا وحسب قيامه بادعاءات جديدة وهو ما يتجه معه النظر في توزيع عبء الإثبات.
وبطبيعة الحال يقتصر دور القاضي على ملاحظة من يتحمل عبئ الإثبات ليحكم لصالحه في صورة إقامة الدليل على ما يدعيه وفشل خصمه على نفي ما يدعيه المدعى أو يحكم ضده في صورة فشله فيما يدعيه. أما إذا قدم المدعي والمدعى عليه أدلة إثبات لا تقنع وجدان القاضي فإنه اعتمادا على المبدأ القائل الأصل بقاء كان على ما كان فإن المدعي عليه قد يستفيد من الدعوى على أساس عدم قناعة القاضي بما يدعيه خصمه.
وعلى أساس ما تقدم إن عبء الإثبات ينتقل من خصم إلى آخر حسب مركزه في الدعوى أولا وحسب قيامه بادعاءات جديدة مع تطور سير النزاع لذلك يتجه النظر في توزيع عبئ الإثبات.
- توزيع عبء الإثبات:

إن المدعى في الأصل هو الذي يقع على عاتقه إثبات ما يدعيه فإن تمكن من ذلك ينتقل عبء الإثبات إلى المدعى عليه فإذا أدلى بما ثبت صحته عاد العبء من جديد على المدعى الأصلي وهو ما حدا ببعض الفقهاء إلى اعتبار عبء الإثبات كالكرة يتقاذفها الخصمان حتى يعجز من ألقيت إليه من ردها إلى خصمه فيخسر دعواه.
إن هذا الترتيب الموضوع هو افتراض نظري محض على أساس أن واقع المتنازع اليوم لدى المحاكم هو في الحقيقة صراع مرير من أجل إثبات الحقوق. فالمدعى عندما يرفع دعواه يكون مقتنعا في كل الحالات بكون الحق إلى جانبه فيعد الوسائل الملائمة و الأسانيد القانونية للتدليل على أحقيته بالحماية كما أن المدعى عليه لا يقف إطلاقا موقفا سلبيا منتظرا عجز المدعي على إثبات ما يدعيه فمجرد انعقاد الخصومة يشرع في أعداد وسائل دفاعه مستعينا بخبرة محاميه في ذلك فيجد القاضي نفسه في أحيان كثيرة في موقف الموازنة من البداية بين الأدلة التي يقدمها المدعى و المدعى عليه.
هذا إلى جانب ما استقر عليه فقه القضاء التونسي من استثناءات في المادة الشغلية إذ يعفى المدعى من إثبات ما يدعيه خاصة إذا كان الأمر يتعلق بالطرد التعسفي و ذلك أنه في صورة قيام الأجير بدعوى المطالبة بغرامة جبر الضرر الذي لحقه من جراء الطرد التعسفي فأنه لا يكون ملزما بإثبات الصبغة التعسفية لفصله عن العمل وأن المستأجر و هو المدعي عليه مطالب بإثبات انتفاء التعسف. وقد صدرت في هذا الاتجاه عدة قرارات منها القرار عدد 1934 الصادر في 26 فيفري 1981 و القرار عدد 2129 الصادر في 29/6/1981. على أن الأهمية العملية لعبء الإثبات هو اعتماده من طرف القاضي كوسيلة للفصل في النزاعات في صورة إذا عجز المدعي في إثبات ما يدعيه, وقد ناقش أحد الفقهاء هذا التمشي بأن هذه النتيجة قد لا تتطابق مع المنطق والحقيقة الواقعية نظرا لأن الشك في موقف أحد الخصمين يعني أيضا الشك في موقف الطرف الآخر, إلا أن هذا الحل تبرره اعتبارات الملاءمة العملية.
وقد تختفي أحيانا الأهمية العملية لعبء الإثبات وذلك في الصورة التي يختل فيها توزيع عبء الإثبات لصعوبة مراكز الخصوم بحيث لا يعرف من المدعى أو المدعى عليه وذلك إذا تنازع شخصان على ملكية عقار واتفقا على رفع النزاع إلى القضاء للفصل فيه وعلى هذا الأساس يقدم كل طرف أسانيده بوصفه مدع ومدعى عليه في نفس الوقت وتتم الموازنة على أساس الحجج وفي صورة الشك ما هو الحل المتبع؟. إن الحل المفترض الوصول إليه يعتمد قواعد المرافعات المدنية فيكون المدعى من باشر الدعوى أولا وقام باستدعاء خصمه للجلسة.

ومما تجدر الإشارة إليه أنه متى وقع تحديد المتحمل بالإثبات وقدم كل طرف ما يستطيع من أدلة وأسانيد لإثبات ما يدعيه ينتقل العبء على القاضي ليفصل النزاع. ويقيم أدلة الخصوم مستعينا ببعض المبادئ الفقهية من ذلك ما جاء بالفصل 559 م ا ع " الأصل في الأمور الصحة والمطابقة للقانون حتى يثبت خلافه" بمعنى أن المدعى عليه يقع في جانبه هذا المبدأ على أساس أن على المدعى إثبات المركز القانوني الذي يود تغيره غير مطابق للصحة والقانون. بوجود التعدي بعدم الوفاء أو عدم القيام بالالتزام. إلى جانب هذا المبدأ يوجد مبدأ آخر نص عليه الفصل 562 م ا ع والذي ينص أن الأصل بقاء ما كان على ما كان و على من ادعى تغييره الإثبات" وهذا يعني أيضا أن مركز المدعى عليه محمول على الصحة لأن الأصل في الأمور أن تبقى على حالها. ومن يريد تغيير ما هو موجود فعليه أن يقنع القاضي بوجوب تغيير ما هو موجود لعدم مطابقة القانون.
كما أن القاضي عند تقييمه لأدلة النزاع عليه أن ينظر في طبيعة الالتزام فإذا كان نتيجة التزام ببذل عناية فالمدعى مطالب ببيان التقصير في بذل العناية والقاضي في هذا الإطار يقدر مدى العناية المبذولة اعتمادا على ما يمكن ان يقوم به الأب الصالح إذا ما وجد في هذا الموضع.
فالتقدير النهائي عند توزيع عبء الإثبات يعود إلى مركز الخصوم الذي يتحدد حسب مراحل الدعوى, أما تقدير وسائل الإثبات المدلى بها فهي من صميم عمل القاضي لأن الأمر يتعلق بتطبيق نصوص قانونية على وقائع وتصرفات قانونية محل نزاع لابد من الفصل فيها بحكم قاطع للنزاع حتى ولو كان مبنيا على الظن لأن الأطراف يطلبون حماية القانون باعتبار أن المشرع يضمن حقهم في الإثبات لما يدعونه كما يوجب على القاضي فض النزاع اعتمادا على واجبه للنظر في النزاع.
إن حق الإثبات مخول لكل طرف بتقديم الأدلة التي تحت يديه وتحت يد الخصوم وقد تكون في بعض الحالات تحت يد الغير.




ج- الحق في الإثبات:

يعتبر الحق في الإثبات من المفاهيم الحديثة التي لاقت استحسانا من لدن العديد من الفقهاء لأنه يرتكز أساسا على حق كل طرف في النزاع المدني على إثبات ما يدعيه في حدود قواعد الإثبات الموضوعية والإجرائية وأهمية المبدأ تكمن في صورة سعى أحد الأطراف إلى تقديم الدليل الملائم إلا أنه يصطدم بوجود هذا الدليل لدى خصمه أو لدى الغير كما يمكن أن تقتضي طبيعة الوقائع المراد إثباتها تدخل خبرة فنية لإثباتها أو تدخل القاضي بنفسه للتحرير على الخصوم.


قد ناقش بعضهم ارتباط فكرة الحق في الإثبات بمبدأ المواجهة بين الخصوم فاعتبر الأستاذ عبد الله الأحمدي أن الحق في الإثبات يرتبط بمبدأ احترام حقوق الدفاع على أساس أن مبدأ المواجهة يقتضي تمكين الخصم من منازعة الأدلة المقدمة ضده في حين أن الحق في الإثبات هو محاولة لتمكين أحد الخصوم من الحصول على مستند ليس بيديه بل هو بيد الخصم أو الغير.
وعليه يكون الحق في الإثبات مرتبط باحترام حق الدفاع لأنه في تمكين الخصم من استعمال أدلته التي ليست بحوزته يعني تمكينه من ممارسة حقه في الإثبات. فمدلول الحق في لإثبات هو أن يسعى القاضي جاهدا إلى إزالة العراقيل أمام أحد الأطراف لإثبات حقوقه. ولا يتم ذلك إلا بجعل القاضي يقوم بدور إيجابي في الإثبات, إذ أن المتقاضي قد تعوزه أحيانا الحجة لوجودها لدى خصمه فهل يملك السلطة الكافية لجبر الخصم على تقديم حجج لفائدة الطرف الآخر.

1- سلطة القاضي في جبر الخصم على تقديم المؤيدات التي بين يديه.

لا يوجد في التشريع التونسي نص واضح يجبر الخصم الذي يحوز بين يديه دليلا لفائدة الطرف الآخر على تقديمه. كما لا يوجد تنصيص تشريعي يلزم الغير الأجنبي عن النزاع على التعاون مع القضاء لفائدة العدالة. إلا أننا نلاحظ سعى منقوص من المشرع منذ إحياء خطة القاضي المقرر لإعطاء هذا الأخير مكانة في إعداد مؤيدات الدعوى ونلمس هذا من صيغة الفصل 87 م م م ت " يتولى القاضي المقرر تهيئة القضية للحكم بتلقي التقارير والمؤيدات ومطالبتهم بما يراه لازما من الإيضاحات والوثائق الإضافية".
ومن خلال هذا النص نتبين أمرين, أولهما أن القاضي المقرر يتولى مطالبة وليس جبر الأطراف على تقديم ما يراه لازما, وثانيهما يطالب الأطراف بالوثائق الإضافية وهذا يعني أن الأطراف قد بادروا بتقديم أدلتهم إلا أنه ينقصهم بعض الوثائق التكميلية, كما أن الفصل 89 م م م ت نص على أن القاضي يواصل أعماله دون توقف على حضور الأطراف أو على الإدلاء بالوثائق المطلوبة. ويعتبر هذا التمشي التشريعي متفقا مع موقف فقه القضاء إذ جاء في قرار عدد 656 صادر عن محكمة التعقيب بتاريخ غرة ديسمبر 1958 أن " من استند إلى حجة فعلية الإدلاء بها ولا يكون خصمه ملزما بتقديمها".
واعتبر الأستاذ عبد الله الأحمدي أن هذا الموقف الصادر عن محكمة التعقيب ما هو إلا نتيجة منطقية لمبدأ حياد القاضي الذي يعرف آنذاك التزاما مطلقا بالحياد السلبي ومما تجدر الإشارة إليه وجود حالات استثنائية أعطى فيها المشرع للقاضي بعض النفوذ في إلزام أحد الأطراف بتقديم دليل لفائدة خصمه ويوجد بين يديه, وجاء ذلك بالفصل 463 م ا ع الذي أقر مبدأ أنه لا يسوغ للحاكم أن يأذن بإطلاع خصم

على دفاتر تجارة خصمه وتفصيل بضاعته والدفاتر الخاصة بمنزله إلا أنه استثنى من هذا المنع بعض الحالات التي يجوز فيها اطلاع الخصم على دفاتر تجارة خصمه ذلك في النوازل المتعلقة بالتركات والشركات وفي غير ذلك من الصور التي تكون فيها الدفاتر مشتركة بين الفريقين وفي صورة التفليس مع مراعاة شرط ضرورة إطلاع الخصم وفي الحدود التي تهم النزاع وهذا المنهج توخاه الفصل 465 م ا ع أن المجلس يمكن له عند المرافعة الإذن بأن يقدم أحد الأطراف أو كليهما الوسائل والدفاتر التي بأيدهما ليستخرج منها ما يتعلق بالخلاف.
وجاء في الفصل 466 م ا ع أنه إذا طالب أحد الأطراف خصمه بتقديم ما بيده من أدلة في خصوص الدفاتر التي بحوزته وامتنع فإن القاضي يقضى لصالح الطالب بعد تأديته يمين الاستيفاء.
وعلى هذا الأساس يمكن القول أن المشرع التونسي توخى الحذر في مطالبة الخصم بتقديم الدليل وذلك استنادا على عبارات الفصل 87 م م م ت وكذلك الفصل 463 م ا ع وحصر الموضوع في خصوص الخلافات الناشئة بين التجار وبالتالي لا يمكن توسيع مجال الحق في الإثبات تماشيا مع موقف محكمة التعقيب في قرارها عدد 11509 الصادر في 8/4/1985 والذي جاء فيه " أنه يستفاد من هذا النص (463) م ا ع أنه لا يجوز للخصم الإطلاع على دفاتر خصمه التجارية الخاصة إلا بإذن المحكمة وفي حالات محددة وشروط معينة".
إن هذا التضييق في مطالبة الخصوم بتقديم أدلة لفائدة خصمه مرده إلى القاعدة الواردة بالفصل 420 م ا ع من أن البينة على المدعي, إضافة إلى التصور الذي انتهجه المشرع لسنة 1904 من أن النزاع المدني لا يهم إلا مصالح الخصوم وعليه يقع على عاتق المدعي المناهلة عن حقوقه بنفسه بدل أن يتولاها خصمه لفائدته.
وإذا كان المشرع التونسي يقيد الحق في الإثبات في المسائل المشركة بين التجار ولا يمكن القاضي من إلزام الخصم بتقديم الدليل الذي تحت يده فهل يتبع نفس التمشي في مواجهة الغير الأجنبي عن النزاع؟
- سلطة القاضي في إلزام الغير بتقديم الدليل الذي بحوزته

قد لا يمسك أي طرف من المتنازعين بالدليل المثبت لحقهما بل يمسكها الغير سواء كان من الخواص أو من الإدارات العمومية أو من المأمورين العموميين.
بالنسبة للمؤيدات التي يمسكها الخواص نص الفصل 320 م م ع وعلى الغير الذي يكون ماسكا للرسوم والوثائق أن يقدمها لكتابة المحكمة خلال الثمانية أيام الموالية للإنذار الموجه له من طرف طالب التسجيل وجازت مطالبته بغرم الضرر وكاتب المحكمة يسلم وصلا في ذلك بدون مصروف. وهذا الفصل يمكن القاضي بالمحكمة العقارية لمن يثبت وجود الدليل لديه لتقديمه للمحكمة.


غير أن نطاق تطبيق هذه الأحكام محدود بتقديم مطلب التسجيل للمحكمة العقارية كما أنه يتعين إثبات وجود الدليل لدى الغير حتى يمكن المطالبة به أمام المحكمة.

إن مثل هذا التمشي يجازى عنه أمام محاكم الحق العام بالإفراط في السلطة ناهيك أن نفوذ المحكمة يقتصر على المتقاضين ولفائدة أو ضد المتقاضين دون سواهم مما يستوجب نقض هذا الحكم كما ذهب إلى ذلك القرار التعقيبي عدد 1522 الصادر في 17 أوت 1977 وقد أمكن تجاوز هذه الصعوبة بإدخال الغير في القضية طبق أحكام الفقرة الأخيرة من الفصل 225 م م م ت بطلب من المحكمة أو الأطراف باعتبار هذا الإدخال قد يساعد على حل النزاع كما يمكن أن لا يساهم في ذلك لأن إدخال الغير في النزاع لا يعني وجود إمكانية جبره على تقديم المؤيدات التي تحت يديه إذ أن القاضي كما رأينا أعلاه ليس قادر على إلزام أي شخص على تقديم ما بحوزته من أدلة بل أكثر من ذلك ليس قادرا على جبر أحد للحضور في الجلسة والإدلاء بما بين يديه من وثائق.

أما في خصوص المؤيدات التي في حوزة الإدارات العمومية أو المأمورين العموميين فقد نص المشرع في حالات متفرقة على هذه الإمكانية من ذلك الفصل 376 م ح ع الذي خول لكل شخص تقديم عريضة لرئيس المحكمة الابتدائية لاستصدار إذن يمكنه من تسلم نسخ من العقود والصكوك المودعة بإدارة الملكية العقارية شريطة أن يثبت له وجود مصلحة شرعية.
كما مكن الفصل 252 م م م ت كل شخص من الحصول على نسخ مجردة من الأحكام القضائية دون إذن خاص وفي هذا المعنى أتاح الفصل 26 من الأمر المؤرخ في 19 أفريل 1912 لأي شخص استئذان المحكمة من استخراج نسخ موجودة بمكاتب قابض التسجيل نفس الأمر بالنسبة للرسوم التي يحررها العدول التي يمكن الحصول على ترخيص من المحكمة في استخراج نسخ من العقود التي حرروها ولو لم يكن الطالب طرف من العقد.

ورغم وجود بعض الفصول التي تنظم إمكانية الحصول على مؤيد لدى الغير فإن المحاكم كثيرا ما تطلب إيضاحات من مصالح البريد أو البلدية أو غيرها من الإدارات العمومية وتطالبها بمدها بوثائق معينة وقد أكدت محكمة التعقيب من قرارها عدد 4867 الصادر في 22 جانفي 1981 " أن هذه المبادرة ترمى إلى استجلاء الحقيقة وليست من قبيل السعى المحظور".



لكن رغم هذه النصوص المتفرقة وما سار عليه العمل القضائي فإننا لا نجد نصوصا عامة تمكن القاضي من إلزام الخصم من تقديم الدليل الذي تحت يده وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة للغير سواء كان من الخواص أو من الإدارات العمومية. وذلك على خلاف بعض القوانين الوضعية التي ألزمت الخصم في حالات معينة " أن يطلب إلزام خصمه بتقديم أي محرر منتج في الدعوى يكون تحت يده" حسب عبارات الفصل 20 من قانون الإثبات المصري الذي يقابله الفصل 203 من أصول المحاكمات اللبناني .

وعليه يحسن أن يراجع مشرعنا هذا الموضوع بأن يمكن أطراف النزاع من إثبات حقوقهم كاملة باعتماد أحقية القاضي بإلزام أي شخص بتقديم دليل ينير سبيل العدالة. انطلاقا من واجب عام يلتزم به كل شخص للتعاون مع القضاء لكشف الحقيقة.

إن القاضي ملزم بالبت في النزاع وذلك بتقدير حجية الوسائل المثبتة للحقوق التي من شأنها أن تفتح وجدانه ليتمكن في خاتمة هذا العمل الذهني من إصدار الحكم.

----------

